
The English Word That Hasn’t Changed in Sound or Meaning in 8,000 Years - MrsPeaches
http://nautil.us/blog/the-english-word-that-hasnt-changed-in-sound-or-meaning-in-8000-years
======
masonic
I don't remember ever encountering a paywalled _blog page_ before.

~~~
saundby
I didn't hit a paywall, myself. I don't have any accounts that would give me
access, either. Though Medium will usually block after some number of articles
in a month.

